
U.S. tech giants collaborate with Chinese surveillance company - alicestrt
https://www.fairplanet.org/editors-pick/u-s-tech-giants-collaborate-with-chinese-surveillance-company/
======
merricksb
Source article from The Intercept already discussed here a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20441786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20441786)

------
mda
The original article form the intercept[1] is quite insane, Whole thing is
about OpenPower organization[2]. You can replace it with "Linux kernel", "Risc
V" or any open technology.

[1] [https://theintercept.com/2019/07/11/china-surveillance-
googl...](https://theintercept.com/2019/07/11/china-surveillance-google-ibm-
semptian/)

[2] [https://openpowerfoundation.org/](https://openpowerfoundation.org/)

~~~
ijpoijpoihpiuoh
The click-bait is strong with this storyline. It's also been posted and
upvoted here a number of times over the past week, despite it being a non-
story. Presumably people are seeing the title and upvoting without reading or
understanding what's actually happening. Especially since this is just an
editorial that regurgitates the high level points of The Intercept's story
with little further thought or analysis.

I've flagged it. IMO, the mods should change the title to something more
honest like, "Chinese Microchip Company Participates in OpenPower Foundation."

~~~
tempguy9999
Argh, where does the word "OpenPower" appear in the story?

Edit: a google search for OnePower gets me nothing. Don't get it.

~~~
mda
The article is regurgitation of another article from the intercept. Follow
through the first link in the article.

The very first Google result for me is
[https://openpowerfoundation.org](https://openpowerfoundation.org). It also
returns a info box on the right side about organization.

------
sverige
When the original article appeared, in addition to the "no comment" from
Google and Xilinx and the denial by IBM, there was some deflection by
commenters here along the lines of "that's ridiculous, OnePower is all about
technical specs for power supplies" or something along those lines.

Can anyone point me to a link on this organization? I found one to something
called the OpenPower Foundation which apparently involves IBM and has to do
with data centers, but "OnePower" only produces links to consultancies, etc.

~~~
mda
[https://openpowerfoundation.org/about-
us/](https://openpowerfoundation.org/about-us/)

"OpenPOWER Foundation is an open, not-for-profit technical membership group
incorporated in December 2013. It has applied for 501c6 not-for-profit status
and was incepted to enable today’s data centers to rethink their approach to
technology. OpenPOWER was created to develop a broad ecosystem of members that
will create innovative and winning solutions based on POWER architecture."

~~~
sverige
Ah, I see from the original article in the Intercept that it was about the
OpenPower Foundation. Apparently the writers of this one couldn't even get the
name of the organization correct.

------
geogra4
Wait until you hear about what they do with US intelligence agencies

------
vectorEQ
they developed a processor together, and now because how it's used they are
evil. good stuff. what if some terrorist uses an iphone. is apple some kind of
extremist linked company?

------
hexscrews
I clicked on the link and closed it after 3 lines. No. JUST no. I will not
stand for those columns. You have KILOMETERS of virtual space on a webpage.
You are not stuck on a physical dead media. Don't pretend to be.

~~~
tempguy9999
The reason papers adopted the thin column layout is because it suits the eye
better. AIUI the eye can cover most of a narrow column and a few saccades to
cover the rest. Also finding the next line is easy whereas if it's wide you
may find the one above/below the correct one, or simply start reading the same
line again (something that happened to me recently). I understand the optimum
width is about 6 to 7 english words.

Try reading it. it is strangely archaic but it's an easy read for me, and
well, what's more important, the format or the subject?

~~~
KaoruAoiShiho
No it's not dude. The ideal length is dependent on things like font size and
line spacing. Having to scroll back up and down is terrible UX. You can just
google ideal line length and it'll explain it all.

~~~
tempguy9999
A quick goggle says various character widths per line. If the average length
of an english word is 5.1 characters, then it's considerably more words than I
suggested.

None of the links I found mention font/line spacing though it's a quick skim
so far.

Your point about having to scroll up and down is spot on; it happens that full
page fits comfortably onto my screen so I didn't need to. I forgot it wouldn't
on others. If I may add to that, the link to the intercept others had to point
out to me I missed because it blended in too well with the rest of the text.

Anyway, that's 1/2 hour reading set for this evening, thanks!

